# Autofest Model contest *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice little turnout of models showed up. Got to see some of the guys from Minneapolis area. Good seeing them again.

Here are a few pictures with more at the link.





































You can see the rest at MY FOTKI
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures, Chris!
I really love the '68 4-4-2 in Bronze. wow.
cant believe it only garnered a second place showing.
some nice models, though.
I need to attend another model show.

thanks for the pictures.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the destruction derby ones!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures Chris! Love the hot rods


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's a bit strange seeing 70's eras cars idolized in plastic.

Impressive builds: thanks for sharing!


----------

